# Needing friends 💔



## Brokenness (Jul 13, 2021)

Hey everyone, I separated from my husband a little over a year ago and I have a daughter. It's a really ****ty situation because where i am working at the moment it's not easy for me to make friends and I have no family thats super close by. So if i could make some online friends that would be great 🙂 maybe it will help me get out of my head for a bit


----------



## Stillphotenic (Jul 8, 2021)

Brokenness said:


> Hey everyone, I separated from my husband a little over a year ago and I have a daughter. It's a really ****ty situation because where i am working at the moment it's not easy for me to make friends and I have no family thats super close by. So if i could make some online friends that would be great 🙂 maybe it will help me get out of my head for a bit


Im
Here for ya!!! What else r u doing to stay grounded !?


----------



## Brokenness (Jul 13, 2021)

Stillphotenic said:


> Im
> Here for ya!!! What else r u doing to stay grounded !?


Thanks love! Honestly i dont do much....i am always listening to something or watching something so i dont think 😕


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator Note:- *TAM is not a dating service or a friendship bureaux.


----------



## Brokenness (Jul 13, 2021)

MattMatt said:


> *Moderator Note:- *TAM is not a dating service or a friendship bureaux.


Cool 🙂👍🏻 thanks bro. Had NO idea! 😁


----------



## Stillphotenic (Jul 8, 2021)

Brokenness said:


> Cool 🙂👍🏻 thanks bro. Had NO idea! 😁





MattMatt said:


> *Moderator Note:- *TAM is not a dating service or a friendship bureaux.


Please educated me on why u keep saying this ? Is it some sort of liability?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Making friends as an adult can be challenging. The key is finding some point of commonality. As an adult I made some of my best adult friends through groups: a women's business / entrepreneurial group; 2 civic organizations & 1 book club. 

Now that the world is opening up again, look around your town for things that interest you & get involved. Start regularly attending something that makes you happy & fills your soul. It doesn't matter what it is: an exercise class, a mom's group, a book club, a sewing circle, volunteering somewhere at a cause that you care about; an investment group, wine tasting etc. Just pick something you like & start attending. Eventually you will have new friends. 

Also try reconnecting with friends from your past; somebody out there would like to have you back in their life so call an old friend from HS or somebody on your social media to say hi. This week I'm having dinner with a friend from grade school I probably haven't seen in person in 3 years.


----------

